# [VIDEOS] Verizon S4 How to Root, Recovery, Loki, flash & much more



## tomsgt123 (Nov 7, 2013)

This is a thread of videos for noobs to be able to figure out how to root and hack there S4 hope this helps some of you out.

Galaxy S4 VS Galaxy S3 Battle Royale





Galaxy S4 how to enter Stock recovery and Download mode





Verizon Galaxy S4 Root easy without losing any data or apps





Samsung Galaxy S4 Custom Recovery Super Easy install





Galaxy S4 how to make a Nandroid backup in TWRP custom recovery





Samsung Galaxy S3 & S4 Multi Window Manager root app review





How to install CM10.1 Rom on the Galaxy S4





How to activate wifi hotspot/tether for free





Galaxy S4 Google Edition Rom port for Verizon GS4





Galaxy S4 CPU overclock to 2.3GHZ with a custom kernel





Galaxy S4 Awesome TW Eclipse rom Install & Review





New RootJunky Galaxy S4 Rom





Samsung Galaxy S4 ME7 Safe Strap custom recovery install





Samsung Galaxy S4 Hyperdrive rom installed with safe strap recovery





How to use CyanogenMod Installer for any Nexus Device & many more





Verizon Galaxy S4 Rooting MI1 Instructions





Verizon Galaxy S4 MI1 Safe strap recovery instructions

Galaxy S4 Safe Strap Hyper Drive rom install MI1





Verizon Galaxy S4 OTA update to 4.3 & Keep Root





Stay tuned and sub to this thread more videos to come.


----------

